# Favourite Physique Outside of BBing



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Actors, Musicians, Sportsmen etc...

Used to love wrestling as a kid and to this day Triple H around 2000-2002 is IMO the best shape I've seen anyone other than a BBer in. (Although he is a very keen amateur BBer)


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

agree with triple h

I also like Dwayne Johnson is in great condition

sylvestor stallone in rocky 3 and 4 where he slimmed down a bit too.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Glais said:


> agree with triple h
> 
> I also like Dwayne Johnson is in great condition
> 
> sylvestor stallone in rocky 3 and 4 where he slimmed down a bit too.


I always though Johnson could look a little flabby around that same time (2000-2002). Definitely looks great when he is on his game though!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

D'angello - R&B Singer - check out his video for Untitled (How Does It Feel)


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


>


You should change your name to Ronaldorimmer :tt2:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


>


GTFO


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> You should change your name to Ronaldorimmer :tt2:


I'm sorry I can't recall saying that I want to eat the poo poo


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> You should change your name to Ronaldorimmer :tt2:


Lean as fvck but put him in a t-shirt and you'd struggle to tell he lifts. Think that about that little twhat Jeff Seid as well


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

a bloke who's a gay porn star lol, he was in this video of kylie minoges "get outta my way" :






3rd bloke in, its the body size/definition i want to get.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Pudzianowski

Brock lesnar

Alistair overeem (pre drug test fail horse meat Reem obviously)


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Lean as fvck but put him in a t-shirt and you'd struggle to tell he lifts. Think that about that little twhat Jeff Seid as well


I think you'd tell. He's got a great back


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Pudzianowski
> 
> Brock lesnar
> 
> Alistair overeem (pre drug test fail horse meat Reem obviously)




beast


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

I thought, 'Fvck I wanna be that size!' Haha

Still working on it...


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

mills91 said:


> View attachment 139341
> 
> 
> I thought, 'Fvck I wanna be that size!' Haha
> ...


He's not even that big in that photo.

On a side note, I lost count of the masturbations I had over prime Stephanie McMahon whilst i was a 15 yr old. The good ol'days


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

mills91 said:


> I always though Johnson could look a little flabby around that same time (2000-2002). Definitely looks great when he is on his game though!


yeah I meant Johnson more now when hes prepping for films tbh but yeah the rock back then was still a legend haha


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> I think you'd tell. He's got a great back


To be fair he does look like he has a good back there, especially for a footy player


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> He's not even that big in that photo.
> 
> On a side note, I lost count of the masturbations I had over prime Stephanie McMahon whilst i was a 15 yr old. The good ol'days


just what I was thinking!!


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> He's not even that big in that photo.
> 
> On a side note, I lost count of the masturbations I had over prime Stephanie McMahon whilst i was a 15 yr old. The good ol'days


Little fire cracker her wasn't she, shame it was a Chyna sex tape that got out and not a Stephanie one haha


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If you're going for wrestlers this guy scores highly...


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Mingster said:


> If you're going for wrestlers this guy scores highly...
> 
> View attachment 139343


Big poppa pump.

Holla if ya hear me!

The guys bat sh1t crazy as well. I kind of like that


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mingster said:


> If you're going for wrestlers this guy scores highly...
> 
> View attachment 139343


Seen a video on youtube of him and Triple H doing a fake posedown in the ring from years back haha


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Little fire cracker her wasn't she, shame it was a Chyna sex tape that got out and not a Stephanie one haha


would still give Stephanie one now


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Statham is in pretty good nick for an old b4stard.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

This thread is definitely a safe way for men to exercise gay fantasies.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Glais said:


> would still give Stephanie one now


Without a doubt. I'd make sure HHH was out though


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> This thread is definitely a safe way for men to exercise gay fantasies.


So's your 'Pie cycle'


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Jon cena - Ridiculous size when i saw him at wrestlemani last year!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

mills91 said:


> I LOVE COCK I LOVE COCK'


u wot mate?


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> u wot mate?


Alright Simong slow down


----------



## MarkF (Sep 20, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> He's not even that big in that photo.
> 
> On a side note, I lost count of the masturbations I had over prime Stephanie McMahon whilst i was a 15 yr old. The good ol'days


Triple h had awesome physique then. Not so much now. Stephen McMahon still looks pretty good for her age now!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I've always thought the Olympic gymnasts have fantastic physiques:


----------



## MarkF (Sep 20, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Big poppa pump.
> 
> Holla if ya hear me!
> 
> The guys bat sh1t crazy as well. I kind of like that


Roids galore for Steiner! lol he really was 'the freak' and still is to this day!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

MarkF said:


> Triple h had awesome physique then. Not so much now. Stephen McMahon still looks pretty good for her age now!


Yeah I agree, I'd still go to town on Stephanie. But around 2001ish I thought she was hot as hell. It was around that time that she had those massive breast implants. Must just have been coincidence.


----------



## MarkF (Sep 20, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Yeah I agree, I'd still go to town on Stephanie. But around 2001ish I thought she was hot as hell. It was around that time that she had those massive breast implants. Must just have been coincidence.


They were pretty impressive!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Can't let @Huntingground down


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Little fire cracker her wasn't she, shame it was a Chyna sex tape that got out and not a Stephanie one haha


Lol she was fvcking rough. I still watched it


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I've always thought the Olympic gymnasts have fantastic physiques:
> 
> View attachment 139346


True!


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Lol she was fvcking rough. I still watched it


Me too, and the sequel she did for a bit of extra cash...


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Tom Hardy in warrior.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Steviant said:


> View attachment 139345


Iron Mike!

Scary man in his prime, not that I was around to see it at the time haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


Booommmmm!!! Lights out, game over.

:wub:


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

hatersgonnahate

biggerthan99%offorum


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Iron Mike!
> 
> Scary man in his prime, not that I was around to see it at the time haha


Believe me, I've been in a room when he walks in, and he is quite clearly one of the baddest bastards you will ever see. Grown men ****ting themselves, it's particularly impressive because he's not a tall man, unlike Lennox Lewis or the Klitshckos.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

mines would be somthing close to Phil Learney @Learney


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

no ****

:whistling:


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Steviant said:


> Believe me, I've been in a room when he walks in, and he is quite clearly one of the baddest bastards you will ever see. Grown men ****ting themselves, it's particularly impressive because he's not a tall man, unlike Lennox Lewis or the Klitshckos.
> 
> View attachment 139347


do you think he just walks about wearing her on his c0ck? he must break her often :lol:


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Did you pull that from a website just now or was it stored on your hard drive haha
> 
> no ****
> 
> :whistling:


----------



## Fergie1979 (Sep 17, 2013)

Mingster said:


> If you're going for wrestlers this guy scores highly...
> 
> View attachment 139343


He has implants in his calfs FFS


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

The black martial artist guy (yea there's only one). He's in blood and bone..m


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

hahaha erm ... website obv!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

L11 said:


> The black martial artist guy (yea there's only one). He's in blood and bone..m


yup one of my favs!

michael j white


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

L11 said:


> The black martial artist guy (yea there's only one). He's in blood and bone..m


michael jai white.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

At the risk of lowering the tone of this thread (and getting it back onto a heterosexual trend), am I the only one who would pay good money for a Hayden Panetierre and Klitschko sex tape??? I bet she gets slammed all round the room.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> At the risk of lowering the tone of this thread (and getting it back onto a heterosexual trend), am I the only one who would pay good money for a Hayden Panetierre and Klitschko sex tape??? I bet she gets slammed all round the room.


I'll go halves with you


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> At the risk of lowering the tone of this thread *(and getting it back onto a heterosexual trend) * ,am I the only one who would pay good money for a Hayden Panetierre and Klitschko sex tape??? I bet she gets slammed all round the room.


GTFO with this bullsh1t!

Don't ruin this for us bro


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Dwayne Johnson as he is now


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Always thought he was awesome - seem to recall the girls at the Highland games LOVED him.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRz43vqitkCSQ_1nXeBcGCoiCJGn-1GktQFsGosPmemZSA6uXc3ow

mark kerr smashing machine,in his day


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone ever see that documentary about the strongest kid in the world.

Think he was called Little Hercules or Tiny Tarzan, think his dad was deffo dishing the dbol out into his coco pops


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

mills91 said:


> Anyone ever see that documentary about the strongest kid in the world.
> 
> Think he was called Little Hercules or Tiny Tarzan, think his dad was deffo dishing the dbol out into his coco pops


Yeah I saw it. Felt sorry for the poor little lad.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Katy said:


> Yeah I saw it. Felt sorry for the poor little lad.


Seen him now by any chance?

Piled the weight on but I suppose you would after being on a forced diet for the 1st 15 years of your life


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

mills91 said:


> Seen him now by any chance?
> 
> Piled the weight on but I suppose you would after being on a forced diet for the 1st 15 years of your life


I haven't no, but doesn't surprise me sadly


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Jodie marsh?


----------



## Fergie1979 (Sep 17, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Seen him now by any chance?
> 
> Piled the weight on but I suppose you would after being on a forced diet for the 1st 15 years of your life


I saw him in a documentry not long ago, hes still very toned and has a killer 6 pack!!!! He could grip a coin between his abbs!!! Deffo not piled tje weight on


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Fergie1979 said:


> I saw him in a documentry not long ago, hes still very toned and has a killer 6 pack!!!! He could grip a coin between his abbs!!! Deffo not piled tje weight on


I saw a picture of him and he looked a little chubster. Unless someone was telling porkies haha


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Floyd mayweather


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Randy orton

He is bootiful


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> Randy orton
> 
> He is bootiful


Got banned for testing positive for dianabol I read a while ago haha


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Got banned for testing positive for dianabol I read a while ago haha


Yeah he did that's why they made him lose the belt 

Still hot though, cracking arms


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> Yeah he did that's why they made him lose the belt
> 
> Still hot though, cracking arms


Don't follow it anymore but he is in good shape tbh


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Some of those male gymnasts are in pretty good shape.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jess ennis


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

@granthunter @ellisrimmer

give it up please guys..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So all your posts have now been deleted now l have asked nicely once, l wont ask again.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

If I posted another picture of Cristiano would I get banned


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

The three guys who first made me want to grow up and look like a god.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Mr_Socko said:


> hatersgonnahate
> 
> biggerthan99%offorum


Who is this skinny douchebag?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Like I said before my post was deleted. Allow me to introduce you to some proper physiques


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

personally i think some of the best physiques ive seen belong to the male gymnasts thats do the rings etc , very powerful guys.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

pugster said:


> personally i think some of the best physiques ive seen belong to the male gymnasts thats do the rings etc , very powerful guys.


They do look great... a bit top heavy imo but their upper bodies are immense


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Breda said:


> Like I said before my post was deleted. Allow me to introduce you to some proper physiques


Who's that fvcker at the bottom?


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

This thread is gay


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

massmuscle said:


> This thread is gay
> 
> View attachment 139366


You'll be right at home then fella


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

mills91 said:


> You'll be right at home then fella


 :blowme:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mills91 said:


> Who's that fvcker at the bottom?


Adrian Peterson I think mate. NFL Player


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Pudzianowski

Brock lesnar

Are a couple that spring to mind.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Breda said:


> Adrian Peterson I think mate. NFL Player


i thought it was you lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I would kill for this physique on top of me :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

shane89 said:


> i thought it was you lol


I taugt him everything he knows


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

For legs alone, Robert Forstmann sets the bar pretty high !


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

L11 said:


> The black martial artist guy (yea there's only one). He's in blood and bone..m


x2


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

c t fletcher


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

paul xe said:


> For legs alone, Robert Forstmann sets the bar pretty high !


Wow epic legs


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

paul xe said:


> For legs alone, Robert Forstmann sets the bar pretty high !


Needs to go deeper into those squats to separate those heads!!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

paul xe said:


> For legs alone, Robert Forstmann sets the bar pretty high !


Jesus! Quads are ridiculous


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

My ideal/goal physique is his lower half with Derek Poundstone's top half!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

paul xe said:


> My ideal/goal physique is his lower half with Derek Poundstone's top half!


Now that could be epic.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

That's what I'm aiming for. Every workout , every meal etc that's what I think of. I will get there one day if it kills me!


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

paul xe said:


> For legs alone, Robert Forstmann sets the bar pretty high !


That's impressive legs for a cyclist! Like saying to the judges "drug test me!!"


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Tom Hardy as he is in Warrior.

If I can get to that shape I will be happy.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

michael jai white


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHA. Oh god this is too funny!!!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Have to say. Ronaldo has got a pretty decent physique. Seeing as there is no actual need for it and with the intensity of football training, matches, recovery from both. Pretty impressed tbh and looks awesone for it.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Have to say. Ronaldo has got a pretty decent physique. Seeing as there is no actual need for it and with the intensity of football training, matches, recovery from both. Pretty impressed tbh and looks awesone for it.


Honestly he looks like most models and yes is the look that 99% of girls would prefer !

But he still looks ****

John Ceena for me


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Vince Urbank


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Honestly he looks like most models and yes is the look that 99% of girls would prefer !
> 
> But he still looks ****
> 
> John Ceena for me


I'd say he's much more muscular than most models


----------



## Svarcy (May 22, 2011)

Not necessarily my favourite physique but my aim non the less (on the right).


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

andyhuggins said:


> Now that could be epic.


Paul Demayo [RIP] was like that


----------

